# What size tank goes on this stand



## fairwood_zoo (Mar 5, 2015)

So it's garbage day in my neck of the woods. I picked up from a neighbor's curb a black metal tube stand that is 16 inches wide by 55 inches long. What size fish tank goes with this stand?
thanks


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Those are odd dimensions. Standard 55, 75 and 90 gallons are 48" long. Then there are some that are 60" long. A 120 gallon tank.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Are you certain it's an aquarium stand? 

Could make a neat custom aquarium project for a river Biotope!


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

It was probably a custom tank and stand


----------

